# TS3 Server IP Adresse ändern



## rzrcop (15. Januar 2014)

*TS3 Server IP Adresse ändern*

Hallo,

Besitze seit mehreren Monaten einen TS3 Server bei G-Factory.de - Gameserver, V-Server, Teamspeak, Webspace und mehr.
Nun ist es mir aber zu kompliziert, dauernd anderen Leuten die IP-Adresse zu sagen.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es und welche ist die günstigste, mit der man auf den TS3 Server mit einer Domain (zB. meinTS.de) anstatt der komplizierten IP zugreifen kann?

lg


----------



## MaxRink (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: TS3 Server IP Adresse ändern*

Einen VServer mieten (ab 5€/Monat), z.b. bei Netcup netcup GmbH - virtuelle Server
Dazu kähme dann noch eine Domain (5€/Jahr).
Für Clans vergibt Teamspeak NPLs mit 512 Slots gratis: Non-Profit License Registration
Für Netcup häte ich noch einen 5€ Gutschein für Neukunden.


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: TS3 Server IP Adresse ändern*

Schau mal hier: Per Domain mit TS3 Server verbinden, DynDNS, Voraussetzungen und weitere Infos


----------



## Erok (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: TS3 Server IP Adresse ändern*

Falls ein Anbieter-Wechsel für Dich in Frage käme, kann ich Dir das TS-Angebot von artatis empfehlen : Teamspeak 3 Server - 15 Slots nur 3 EUR

Dort gibts TS-Server ab 15 Slots für 3 Euro im Monat, dann 30 Slots, 50 Slots und 75 Slots. Kann man auch upgraden, wenn man z.B nur 15 gemietet hat, und benötigt jetzt aber kurzfristig 30 Slots oder mehr 

Bei artatis ist es dann möglich, wenn Du z.B. eine HP hast a la Deine Homepage by mirnet - Hier keine Inhalte! eine Subdomain mit anzulegen fürs TS dann hiesse die zum Beispiel www.ts-deine-homepage.de:8800

Einfach mal den Link genauer durch lesen, und bei weiteren Fragen dazu, kannst Du Dich ja dort registrieren und im Forum genauer nachfragen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: TS3 Server IP Adresse ändern*

Wobei mir das iwie schleierhaft ist warum alle immer über ne Domain verbinden wollen. Ob ich jetzt ne Domain eintippel oder die paar Zahlen der Ip. Finde das macht nicht so nen geoßen Unterschied.  Und wenn man einmal auf dem Server drauf war kann man ihn ja auch zu den Favs hinzufügen.


----------

